# Wo sind die Hausbanken der Nutzlosen



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2013)

*Wo ist DAS Konto der Jungs?

VoBa Bautzen, SpaKa Niederlausitz etc. sind Eingangskonten.

Beide Banken sind mit der nächsten Filiale ( geschätzt ) mind. 50 km entfernt.

Da muß das Geld schnellstens runter, oder?. Bevor die Banken einfrieren.

Also? Online, aber wohin? Oder wie?*


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Januar 2013)

rooster61 schrieb:


> *Bevor die Banken einfrieren.*


Die Konten werden gekündigt.


----------



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Die Konten werden gekündigt.


Das ist klar. Wie kriege ich 5000 €uronen vom Konto? Ohne durch die Welt zu fahren.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Januar 2013)

Onlinebanking.


----------



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Onlinebanking.


Hi, 

du "Nutzloser".

Clever gedacht, aber dann hinterlassen die Jungs "Spuren", oder?

Wie kommen wir an die Hausbank?

Die o. a. Banken sind nur Transfer, oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Januar 2013)

Das werden wohl nur Ermittlungsbehörden rausbekommen.

Und wenn man sich so manche Sicherungsmaßnahmen anschaut, hat man diverse Konten wo Gelder, mal mehr mal weniger, drauf ist. Natürlich können auch Gelder ins Ausland transferiert werden, wo die deutsche Justiz dann scheitert.


----------



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2013)

Die Nutzlosen nutzen "Eingangskonten", "Transferkonten", die relativ schnell wieder geschlossen werden, bei Banken, Sparkassen.

Diese distanzieren sich sehr schnell von "dubiosen" Machenschaften der Nutzlosen, und schließen die Konten.

Aber wo geht das Geld hin?


----------



## Goblin (28 Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal das wird den Banditen ausgezahlt. Oder man hebt die Beute schon vorher ab


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Januar 2013)

Mit Verlaub, was soll denn diese unsinnige Diskussion des rooster61? Der Anbieter ist hinreichend bekannt. Die Jungs haben Büroräume und wohnen auch dort auch ganz in der Nähe. Jeder, der das möchte, kann un- oder angemeldet einen Besuch durchführen. Die Herren im 12. Stock in der Chemnitzer der Neefestr. 88 haben einen Handelsregistereintrag beim AG Chemnitz unter der HRB 22402 und werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von freundlichen Anwälten umsorgt. 

Die Melango.de GmbH ist weder illegal noch verdunkeln oder verschleiern die Kameraden dort etwas hinsichtlich ihrer Verantwortung. Das Problem ist das anscheinend strittige Geschäftsmodell. Dass die für Chemnitz zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden anscheinend den Schlaf der Gerechten wörtlich nehmen, scheint angesichts dem anzunehmenden Ermittlungsdefizit für die Handlungsführer ein Vorteil zu sein.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Januar 2013)

rooster61 schrieb:


> Aber wo geht das Geld hin?


...wird verbucht als Einnhame und dem Geschäftszweck entsprechend behandelt. Es werden Steuern abgeführt, Kosten gedeckt, Gehälter für Angestellte, Werbung, Mieten und Leasinggebühren bezahlt - wenn die Unternehmen echt und in D ansässig sind.





Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ....weder illegal noch verdunkeln oder verschleiern die Kameraden dort etwas hinsichtlich ihrer Verantwortung.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Februar 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> .... Es werden Steuern abgeführt.....



Und hier stoßen wir an gewisse Grenzen des Geschäftsmodells... Melango ist schon aufgrund der Umsatzhöhe ein sogenannter Ist-Versteuerer und müsste mithin für jede gepinselte Rechnung die Umsatzsteuer ans FA abführen. Wenn Melango das nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes täte, dann würde das Geschäftsmodell in sich zusammenfallen, weil die Höhe der abzuführenden Umsatzsteuer die tatsächlich realisierten Umsätze in Höhe von max. 10 % der ausgesendeten Rechnungen übersteigt. 

Es ist daher zu beobachten, dass Melango tatsächlich zunächst gar keine Rechnungen, sonder sogenannte "Zahlungsaufforderungen" aussendet und die dann gemeldeten Rechnungen erst nach Zahlungseingang versendet. Das zuständige FA wurde über diesen Umstand informiert, gibt aber aufgrund des Steuergeheimnisses natürlich keine Informationen nach außen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Es ist daher zu beobachten, dass Melango tatsächlich zunächst gar keine Rechnungen, sonder sogenannte "Zahlungsaufforderungen" aussendet und die dann gemeldeten Rechnungen erst nach Zahlungseingang versendet.


Klingt gut, kann das aber auch bewiesen werden? Dss die Zahlungsaufforderungen per Briefpost versendet werden, ist ja nun klar. Kann es aber auch sein, dass die Rechungen per eMail (angeblich) rausgehen? In der Tat, die meisten Beschwerdeführer wissen von einer eMail nichts. Oft Wird aber auch nicht deren (aktuelle) eMailadresse verwendet oder eine völlig fremde.


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2013)

Hier ist so eine "Zahlungsaufforderung": http://hoesmann.eu/rechnung-melango/


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist so eine "Zahlungsaufforderung": http://hoesmann.eu/rechnung-melango/


Genau, so sieht die aus, die dann per Post kommt. Anbei dzt. auch noch Werbung für die tollen Angebote von Melango und die Berechnung mit dem Schnäppchenpreis:


Reducal schrieb:


> ...dann kommen wir bei Zahlung von nur 20 € auf sage und schreibe *1290,00 €*!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Klingt gut, kann das aber auch bewiesen werden? Dss die Zahlungsaufforderungen per Briefpost versendet werden, ist ja nun klar. Kann es aber auch sein, dass die Rechungen per eMail (angeblich) rausgehen? In der Tat, die meisten Beschwerdeführer wissen von einer eMail nichts. Oft Wird aber auch nicht deren (aktuelle) eMailadresse verwendet oder eine völlig fremde.


 
Melango stellt sein Geschäftsmodell laufend immer wieder um. Der Rechnungsversand geschieht mal per Post und E-Mail, mal ohne E-Mail, mal nur per E-Mail. Du wirst sicherlich wissen, wie schwer es ist, von frischabgezockten die Geschehnisse nachvollziehbar geschildert zu bekommen und dass man 5x und mehr nachhaken muss und das auch noch bei mehreren, bis man ein Bild davon bekommt, was Melango gerade wie macht. Wir haben aber einige nachvollziehbare Fälle zusammengetragen und dem FA in Chemnitz zur gefälligen Prüfung zukommen lassen. 

Denn das ist ebenfalls meine Beobachtung, dass Melango eben nicht in eine undurchdringbare Struktur von RAen, St.-Beratern, Werbe- und Programmierprofis eingebunden ist, wie z.B. einer der sich einen "geschäftsführenden Prokuristen" nannte. Da die Jungs eher keine gestandenen Geschäftsleute sind, machen sie halt eine Menge Fehler, und man kann den Hebel dort ansetzen, wo diese Fehler zu Tage treten. (Na ja, da gab es ja auch einen, der die Syndikats-Schule verlassen hat/musste, um sich mit seinem nächsten Geschäftsmodell gleich selbst in die Luft zu sprengen - er hat mir die Facebook-Freundschaft gekündigt, was ich gar nicht nett gefunden habe)


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

Na du kannst Freunde haben!



Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> dass Melango eben nicht in eine undurchdringbare Struktur von RAen, St.-Beratern, Werbe- und Programmierprofis eingebunden ist.... Da die Jungs eher keine gestandenen Geschäftsleute sind....


Der Meinung bin ich auch aber sie haben zumindest einen starken Partner an ihrer Seite, einem bei einer Behörde der ihnen anscheinden den Persilschein ausgestellt hat.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Na du kannst Freunde haben!


 
Na ja, nicht wirklich, wir waren auch keine Facebook-Freunde im eigentlichen Sinne, ich hatte ihm nur zum Geburtstag gratuliert und ihn bei der Gelegenheit gebet gebeten, mich auf den neuesten Stand bezüglich der gewerblichen Abmahnungswelle zu bringen. Anstatt, dass er jetzt freundlich-höflich-fröhlich seine neuesten Erfolge schildert, hat er mich einfach blockiert.

Bezüglich des starken Partners bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich würde mal sagen, sie profitieren ein wenig davon, dass ihr zuständiger St.-Anwalt a) von der Abzocke wenig Ahnung hat und b) sich nicht bei seinen Kollegen in Rostock, Frankfurt, Hamburg usw. informiert. Unser Rechtssystem spiegelt halt das ausgehende 19. Jhdt. wieder, was sich solche Nachtschattengewächse zunutze machen.


----------

